# If anyone has any pictures they would like drawn...



## midwestgirl89

I love to draw horses-got it from my mom-but have a hard time drawing the horses I have since they don't pose well for cameras and rarely stand still  
So if anyone has any photos they wouldn't mind me drawing please send them my way!


----------



## Jillyann

This is Candy Cane! My lease mare..
And I think it would be a relitively easier picture to draw! 
Cant wait to see it when its done!


----------



## midwestgirl89

*Thanks!*

Thanks Jillyann! I'll post it when it's finished!


----------



## Jillyann

Sweet! thank you!


----------



## my2geldings

*Rejoice*

Here is my little girl


----------



## midwestgirl89

My2Geldings-what a darling picture!


----------



## my2geldings

Hey thanks! she is pretty cute


----------



## Sunny06

Flickr: sunny066's Photostream

^^ You can experiment with any on here if you want


----------



## midwestgirl89

*Oooohhh...*

Thank you thank you!
Isn't Flickr great? Haha I'm addicted. 
My URL: Flickr: hicktown-sophisticate's Photostream
I've added you as a contact my screen name is hicktown-sophisticate. 
Great photos!


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova

if you could do some of Comanche that would be amazing!


































I figured you would like the last image the best. But pick whatever one you want i cant wait to see the results.


----------



## midwestgirl89

*Sunny06*

So I picked out one of your photos from Flickr and played around with it last night and this is what I came up with.


----------



## midwestgirl89

*DixiePaintedNova-My2Geldings-JillyAnn*

I promise I will get to your photos. 
But JillyAnn-I was wondering if I could use another photo you have of her from your profile? This pose is a tad tough for me.


----------



## Jillyann

yeah thats totally fine!


----------



## Sunny06

Holy grape tomatoes, you're GOOD!


----------



## Sunny06

I added you as a contact as well.


----------



## KatiesMom38

Wow, you've really got a gift. Very nice work. Do you do people w/horses too? I've got a few I could post w/my daughter in photo.


----------



## midwestgirl89

*Possibly...*

I could maybe do a person with a horse. People are still a bit of a struggle for me-it's my art goal for the year.
But I can always give it a try.


----------



## jadeewood

so excitted... =]


----------



## midwestgirl89

*Jadeewood*

Those pics are adorable!


----------



## jadeewood

the coloured and the chestunut foal and not mare and foal the mum of the foal is right down the other end of the field. lol. the foal went to feed of my coloured the other day, i was like you ant gonna find anything off her darling


----------



## KatiesMom38

OK, then if you want to give it a try, here's a pic of Katie with the 2 draft horses that are frequent visitors at our campground.


----------



## midwestgirl89

*Aww...*

They look like the perfect gentle giants. I will definitely give it a try.


----------



## jadeewood

midwestgirl98, could u give my paint a go please. i posted some pictures earlyer. you said the pictures were adorable?


----------



## midwestgirl89

*Jadeewood*

Sure-I'll see what I can do. Question for you though-I really like the first picture of your Paint but drawing people isn't one of my strong points. Would you mind if it's just the horse? I can try it with you in the picture but I can't guarantee how it'll turn out. And I'll do a sketch of the other one too. That one's too priceless to pass up-especially since the foal isn't hers!


----------



## Jillyann

Midwestgirl, I am just wondering if youre still going to do any of my pictures? No rush, just wondering.


----------



## close2prfct

This is not the best picture in the world but this is Z she was my daughter's horse. We sold her a couple years ago and there isn't a day goes by that my daughter doesn't talk about her. I've talked to relatives of the people who bought her but they had a falling out and don't speak anymore. I wanted to at least let her see her every so often if not buy her back..anyhow if you could draw a picture of her I could surprise my daughter she would be thrilled


----------



## midwestgirl89

*Jillyann*

Yep-I just started it tonight. It'll be the next one I finish


----------



## midwestgirl89

*Close2Prfct*

I'll see what I can do. It's tough selling a horse. I don't know what I'd do if I ever had to sell Tex...I've had him nine years. Actually we've never sold any of the horses we've had growing up. Couple of them died though-that's one of the hardest things. We had an Appaloosa for ten years when he got sick. I was 15 when we had to put him down. One of the worst days of my life. They really become part of the family.


----------



## midwestgirl89

*My2Geldings*

Finished! Hope ya like it.


----------



## reining girl

wow your good!!


----------



## Jillyann

midwestgirl89 said:


> Yep-I just started it tonight. It'll be the next one I finish




awesome! thank you!


----------



## midwestgirl89

*Jillyann*

Here's what I came up with. I'm not 100% pleased with it so I'll be giving it another go. But I wanted to let ya know I didn't forget about you =)


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova

WOW you're amazing. I cant wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## Jillyann

awh! it definitely looks like her thought! i love it!


----------



## midwestgirl89

*Another happy customer! =)*

Good. I'm glad!


----------



## Jillyann

Do you draw these is pencil or charcoal? The shading on all your drawings is so good..


----------



## midwestgirl89

The first two are in pencil and yours is in graphite.


----------



## APHA MOMMA

OMG, only if you are not too busy I would really really love a drawing of my gelding, he is MY BABY and I don't know what I would do with out him. I also just bought 2 baby colts but I don't have them until they are weaned but I do have pictures of them so it would be awesome to have some drawings of them too and I can hang them up in my living room. But yes it would be an honor to have my horses as a drawing from you. 

Ima Ragin Rhinestone aka "Trigger"









DJ Gamblin with Gold aka "Wrangler"









And here is my sweet baby boy
A Colorless Coosa aka "Scout"









My hubby riding Scout









And this is me on Scout









I don't mind if you can't do the ones where we are riding him but I would really LOVE the baby pictures and the one with Scout running.  It would be an honor to have those framed in the living room.


----------



## midwestgirl89

Scratch that Jillyann. I said yours was in graphite when it's in charcoal. Oops =)


----------



## Jillyann

Haha, thats what i thought. but i wasnt sure so i asked. =)


----------



## my2geldings

*Incredible!*



midwestgirl89 said:


> Finished! Hope ya like it.


:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: WAW

I am speechless...I have a lump in my throat, borderline crying.

THANK YOU SO MUCH, THAT IS INCREDIBLE, WAW, I don't even know what to say :shock: 

Waw, thank you!!!


----------



## midwestgirl89

*=)*

I'm so glad you like it. One of the best feelings is to have someone react that way to one of my drawings. I did a portrait of a friend and it was great seeing his reaction...especially since it's the best thing I've ever done. 
So again, glad you like it.


----------



## jadeewood

midwestgirl89 said:


> I'll see what I can do. It's tough selling a horse. I don't know what I'd do if I ever had to sell Tex...I've had him nine years. Actually we've never sold any of the horses we've had growing up. Couple of them died though-that's one of the hardest things. We had an Appaloosa for ten years when he got sick. I was 15 when we had to put him down. One of the worst days of my life. They really become part of the family.


 
thanks ever so much do you know when it will be finished by at thats fine if u do it without me riding. thanks for this your an outstanding painter. sure talented.


----------



## jadeewood

sorry wrong quote


----------



## jadeewood

i ment to put the quote what uu sed about my coloured and the chestnut foal and about if u can just fraw the horse without me riding it, sorry for that xxx


----------



## midwestgirl89

*Jadeewood*

You're second on my list of drawings. But I have a tendency to work on a few at once if certain ones aren't looking that great right away-plus I lose interest fairly quick if I stay on one thing for too long. My sketchbook is full of half finished drawings. 
I haven't started it yet but it's on my to-do list. I'm house sitting for the next few weeks so I'll definitely have the time.


----------



## jadeewood

thanks great help, im so excited


----------



## AztecBaby

Hiya,

Maybe you'd like to have a go at drawing this pic of me and my horse Max? lol, only if you have time : ] your drawings are gorgeous.


----------



## midwestgirl89

*AztecBaby*

I love this photo! It's definitely going onto my to-do list.


----------



## midwestgirl89

*From another thread...*

...but I thought I'd let everyone know what I've been up to. Trying to come up with a Native American style background. Any suggestions? No dream catchers though. Something to do with their culture.


----------



## jadeewood

im not sure about that one, errrrm. you could do like a forest or something, lol. 


cant wait to see my picture drawn by you =]


----------



## RusticWildFire

It looks like you are pretty booked already, but if you wanted to do any of mine I would feel honored! You are very very talented. I'm in awe of the ones you've done thus far.


----------



## midwestgirl89

*RusticWildFire*

Thank you so much. 
Wow it's a great feeling hearing people say that =)
I looked at your photos-very nice. I would love to draw some for you. Can't guarantee when I'll get to them tho.


----------



## Iluvjunior

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

can you draw this of my boy and just send me a message when its done please??


----------



## angie22d

Ive been wanting to see a drawn photo of mt horse that would be so pretty i will buy it off you


----------



## KatiesMom38

Hi, for your Native American horse drawings how about a campfire in the background or maybe like a wolf spirit swirling in the sky, maybe a Native American in background holding a bow & arrow or how about some paint horses in the background??? BTW drawings are looking great so far


----------



## midwestgirl89

Katiesmom: Oooo-good ideas. *brainstorming* 
thanks so much!
angie22d: I would love to draw your horse for you. I really like the pose.
Iluvjunior: Yes I will draw your horse for you as well.
And to everyone who's given me permission to use their pictures...thank you so much! This has really been a lot of fun for me =)


----------



## jadeewood

awwww, i think your so talented. 
cant wait to see my pictures, as i know you will do such a great job of them =]


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova

you are very talented. Cant wait to see all the outcomes.


----------



## jadeewood

samee x


----------



## Visibre

Hi!
Do u want, and have the time to draw my horse?


----------



## chevaliernr

I've got another request to add to your list.  
Your work is fantastic. I draw occasionally, haven't for a while, but my drawings look like scribbles next to yours.
Feel free to use any of the following: 









































Thanks


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Wow, you are amazing! I don't know if you are still taking pictures, but I would love it if you could draw Painter









Here's the link since it is so small
http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/...barn horses/?action=view&current=100E2686.jpg


----------



## midwestgirl89

*Update*

Hello everyone! Just wanted to apologize that I haven't had any new drawings this week. My sister's graduation party is tomorrow and any free moment I've had is split between prepping for that and working. 
And next weekend I'm going to be in Chicago on a roofing project. 
I'll do some drawing when I can. I haven't forgotten about anyone!


----------



## APHA MOMMA

That's okay, I soo don't mind waiting patiently. I already saved a spot on the wall for a drawing of Scout.  Sooooooooo excited, but I totally understand that you are booked and you have a normal busy life like the rest of us.


----------



## jadeewood

yeah same ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## PaintMyDream

I would love one of my girl. If you could I would like the halter not to be on her though, if you can just draw her with out the halter.


----------



## morganshow11

Could you do one for me? thanks in advance!!


----------



## toadflax

Wow, midwestgirl, you do a great job!! You have a really nice touch and a good eye. I'm chuckling--be careful what you wish for and all...but there are some awesome photos here to work from, you'll be busy the rest of the summer from the looks of it. I'll be checking back in to see what you came up with.


----------



## midwestgirl89

I know what you mean! Never thought I'd have such a good turnout! I'll definitely be busy...


----------



## wild_spot

Here you go, if you ever work your way through the pile of pictures here :]


----------



## JumpingJellyBean

WWWWOOOOWWWW!!!! Your really good. Whenever you have time i would love one done of my pony.


----------



## lahorsewhisperer

I would LOVE if you could draw my horse!!!!!!!


----------



## paintluver

Could I have one of Romeo please?? (you don't need me in it)



























Thank you so much!!!


----------



## jadeewood

i really cant wait to see wht other fabulous drawings you came out with,


----------



## RusticWildFire

midwestgirl89 said:


> I know what you mean! Never thought I'd have such a good turnout! I'll definitely be busy...



haha People on here love to have pictures drawn of their horses (as I'm sure you've noticed by now ) You can probably expect many many more requests yet, especially since you are so good at it.


----------



## midwestgirl89

*Some of my latest:*

Again-I apologize for how long it's been. Sometimes the creative juices just don't flow! And I've started on a lot of the earlier posts, but if they don't turn out right away I pause and start another one. 
So I AM working on quite a few...I haven't forgotten about anyone!


----------



## midwestgirl89

*AztecBaby*

Here's your pic-


----------



## midwestgirl89

*Iluvjunior*

And here's yours-


----------



## paintluver

Those are gorgeus!!! I can't wait to see your other ones..


----------



## toadflax

Your drawings have a lovely relaxed, natural, soft flow to them. It's really fun seeing what you come up with.


----------



## jadeewood

^^^^ i totally agreeeeee. ^^^^^^^


----------



## AztecBaby

OMG, I love it! wow! thanks so much  It's sooo good.


----------



## APHA MOMMA

Wow, those are just gorgeous. Man you are making me anxious about my Scout and what his drawing will turn out looking like, I bet it will be stunning!


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova

Ohh i cant wait to see how well they all turn out.


----------



## jadeewood

I cant wait to see what my mare will turn out like. love your work.


----------



## Iluvjunior

midwestgirl89 said:


> And here's yours-


 is ths one mine??


----------



## Roxanneify

Here's my baby boy "Topless"

















and here's my colt "Preacher"... he has two back white socks, but he was a bit muddy 











I'd really like to buy the pictures from you after you're done, if you draw them. Your pictures are beautiful. Do you just do these drawings like this, or do you do commissions?


----------



## midwestgirl89

*Iluvjunior*

Yeah. I changed the neck and body just a tad but tried to keep his profile the same.


----------



## jadeewood

midwestgirl89, just wondering when you was going to draw my horses as im really excited.


----------



## charlene1985

Looking through your posts and the essence of the origional pic that u seem to capture, like the kindness in the horses eye, Im in complete awe! Also looked through ur twitter acct and was more amazed...i wish i could draw half as good...i will keep up with this post ur drawings are awesome!!!!


----------



## midwestgirl89

*Thanks!*

Thanks so much for the compliment Charlene! 
And again-I apologize for the inactivity in the sketchbook. My life has been crazy busy right now. My manager at work's wife had her first baby last week so he's been gone and we're all covering his shifts. I've been out of town these past few weekends and again this weekend, and I have friends coming into town from Europe that I haven't seen in four years. So we're prepping for that. I haven't even had time to ride let alone draw. 
I'm sorry! I'll post as soon as I have anything.


----------



## midwestgirl89

*Jadeewood*

I FINALLY finished your mare :lol:


----------



## charlene1985

Hey i know you are loaded down, if u ever get time or whatever send me a msg Id love a pic drawn...another awesome masterpiece!!!


----------



## midwestgirl89

*RusticWildFire*

K I'm on a roll tonight and got one of yours done too


----------



## brookelovesparelli

I was wondering if you could do one of bud & i at mounted games?
















PS. Im not fat.. lol, it was really windy & i had a jumper on that was to big lol, so if you can draw our pic then could you either make me skinnyer lol or just do one of buddy. thanks heaps  

PPS. your a great drawer!


----------



## RusticWildFire

Ooh my gosh!! You are amazing! I can't believe you got to mine  But THANK YOU! It is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## eventnwithwinston

I LOVE YOUR ARTWORK.
hahaha  I was just wondering if that was charcoal you used to draw all of the horses or ...? 

Oh and just to let you know I added you and Sunny on Flickr. I'm FRANCH'Sphotos.


----------



## savvylover112

could you draw my horse phoebe in this one please

oh and if you could do it without the headcollar i would love it lol


----------



## jadeewood

thanks i love itl.


----------



## midwestgirl89

*=)*

Glad y'all like them!
And thank you again for the kind words.


----------



## charlene1985

if u ever do get a chance to, here are some pics. If not thats cool too im still gonna stalk ur board to see the new drawings lol.


----------



## ladybugsgirl

It well be awhile for me to dig up a picture. Would you want to draw a picture of my mare. She was killed October 16th 2008 and it would mean alot to me if someone could draw her.


----------



## paintedacreshorses

I had someone that was going to draw this pic for me.... they never got back to me so... if ya wanna give it a shot. These are my two paints!


----------



## IheartPheobe

I know you're soooo busy (it's no wonder, you're so good at this.. *jealous!*) but when you have time, can you draw my baby boy?  Send me a PM or VM when it's ready? 
Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## APHA MOMMA

Hey there, those last 2 pictures were absolutely GORGEOUS as all the others you have drawn. I haven't been on in forever so I was just checking to see if you had drawn Scout yet but I didn't see anything and I totally understand that you are busy as I have been EXTREMELY busy. Found out I am gonna be a momma again. (YAY) I am 7 weeks along and very excited but I will be checking back in all the time to see if I ever see a picture of my boy so I can hang it up in our living room. Your drawings are so breath-taking that I know it will capture the whole room. Thanks again.


----------



## RadHenry09

Could you draw my geldings ? The other drawings you have posted are awesome
thanks


----------



## RadHenry09

I was trying to find another good one of my paint, but cant seem to find just of him standing or in the pasture. If you can do the one with both that would be great too thanks


----------



## midwestgirl89

*My horses aren't horses*

Hello everyone. I know it's been quite a while now since I've had any updates. For some reason when I've tried drawing the horses, they just aren't turning out! I'm stuck =( 
Aphamoma-I've tried drawing Scout so many times, and each one turns out...not Scout. I won't give up though. 
And while my horses aren't turning out, my people are. Last night I did one up of my friend's baby Ashton. So I'll post that one so y'all can have a look.


----------



## toadflax

THAT is adorable and perfect--and I'm not even a Baby Person (when there's puppies??!!) You've got that incomparable happy-baby expression exactly right.
Lucky friend!


----------



## midwestgirl89

Thanks Toadflax. She is very lucky. He's a happy baby for the most part. He's teething right now though. But even then he's not that bad.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Adorable! Great work as usual!


----------



## Gidji

Love your work  Its very good. I wish I had talent like that, but sadly I'm lacking in the art department. I'll post a picture later, and when you get time (if you wanna do it) could you draw it?


----------



## andysgagirl

Your an amazing artist! I'd ask if you could do my baby but I think you've got your hands full for now lol


----------



## APHA MOMMA

midwestgirl89 said:


> Hello everyone. I know it's been quite a while now since I've had any updates. For some reason when I've tried drawing the horses, they just aren't turning out! I'm stuck =(
> *Aphamomma-I've tried drawing Scout so many times, and each one turns out...not Scout. I won't give up though.*
> And while my horses aren't turning out, my people are. Last night I did one up of my friend's baby Ashton. So I'll post that one so y'all can have a look.


Awww, lol, Well should I give you another picture of him? Maybe just a head shot or something? Here is a good head shot of him but I am in it also. Heeeyyyy, if your ppl skills are getting better, maybe I could even be added with him in this one, lol. If not that is okay. Oh and if you decide to draw this picture instead, can you leave off the scar on his face (well ain't really a scar, it is all healed now) but make sure you add the nick in his left ear, lol. I say it gives him personality. Thanks so much.

Oh and your friend's baby you drew is absolutely gorgeous!! I LOVE IT!! Hmmm...after I have my baby next year I might just have to message you, haha!! Let me know again if this is a better picture.

Oh and here is a pic of my daughter who just turned 2 on the 9th.


----------



## Gidji

I guess just do mine, whenever. I'm not in a rush.
But like seriously, you should advertise these in your town and make people pay for them? Because you've got serious talent.


----------



## Gidji

Ooh. Just realised how big that photo turned out. Sorry! But I guess bigger is better, eh?


----------



## midwestgirl89

*Apha Momma*

I like this one much better! I will still try the other pose too (it frustrates me that I can't get it :-x ) 
But I really like this one too. And I will definitely try you too! 
You and one other are my only focus until I'm finished with them.


----------



## paintluver

That baby picture is so adorable! 

I can't wait to see how my boy's picture turns out!!


----------



## WesternKindaGurl48

You only have to do one horse if you want.Feel free to chose any pic,I thought I'd give you a variety though. =)

Fancy





Prince-









Prancer-


----------



## APHA MOMMA

midwestgirl89 said:


> I like this one much better! I will still try the other pose too (it frustrates me that I can't get it :-x )
> But I really like this one too. And I will definitely try you too!
> You and one other are my only focus until I'm finished with them.


Awww, thanks soo much. I will keep checking on here.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Wow, you do amazing work! I know your backed up at the moment, but when you finnish everyone before me, please send me a PM


----------



## midwestgirl89

*Latest*

This is the latest I've done of Semperfiwife's horse Dandy.
The first is before I shaded.
AphaMoma-I've been working on the photo of your daughter. What a cutie!


----------



## APHA MOMMA

WOW, that is a very gorgeous picture!! Is drawing Scout still being a pain? Haha. I just love your work though. Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## toadflax

nice, REALLY strong, that horse is a powerhouse. You captured him really well. I was wondering where you'd got to !


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

WOW! You are AMAZING! If you ever run out of horses to draw or need some new material let me know!! I have 100's of pictures lol. I'll post my favorites here, but don't feel obligated to do them 

If you ever decide to do the first one could you take out the bottle?? Its my absolute favorite of my two girls, but its ruined by that bottle lol


----------



## FGRanch

You have a ton of talent! I don't have any pictures for you, and not that you have time anyways....lol 

However I am sorta looking for someone to do a drawing of my horse next year and her first reining competition. Would you be intersted? I would be willing to pay as I would want to drawing shipped so I could frame it and hang it on my wall!


----------



## savvylover112

wow you are great


----------



## midwestgirl89

Hey everyone-
I wanted to apologize and explain for the lack of drawings.
My great grandmother died and I've been backed up with the visitation, funeral, relatives from out-of-town...all that jazz. When I have a free moment...I don't have the ambition to draw anything.
I'm sorry! Now that everything is over, hopefully it will pick back up.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

Im So Sorry To Hear About Your Grand Grandmother 
You Have Some Talent


----------



## Tillylover

Hello MidWestGirl!
I am VERY sorry to hear about your grandmother!
Rip!
I was wondering if you could be able to have a drawing ready for me by monday?
I knwo ti is alot to ask i just want to surprise my best friend with it for her birthday!
Please let me know! 
And her is soem pictures of my horse you can pick what one you would want to draw!


----------



## starhorsepax

*Secret Horse Picture tip. SSSHHH.*

Didn't read the whole thread, so I don't know if anyone has given you this tip. If you know someone with a digital camera you can use, the sports setting is great for horses. I never got anything but blurs on moving horses until I discovered it. Since then I've even got a few horse racing and jumping shots! You can even hold down the button and it'll take several in sequence. The zoom works with it too.:wink:


----------



## midwestgirl89

Starhorsepax-
Thanks for the advice. I've done that a bit. But it's so much more fun to draw other people's horses =)


----------



## midwestgirl89

*AphaMoma*

I have a huge surprise for you! I just have to figure out how to upload it since it's so big =)


----------



## Trinity

You can pick any one of these


----------



## midwestgirl89

*AphaMoma*

Here's one just for you =) I had to take a picture as opposed to scanning it into the computer. It's 11x14 so the scanner cuts most of it off. Hope ya like it!


----------



## RedHawk

Could you do one of Shea, without me or tack in it? Only if you have the time, though!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

I was wondering if you would draw my horse Dozer. If you can I'll post a few picture for you to choose from. If you need better ones just let me know!


----------



## APHA MOMMA

Thank you soo soo very much. The drawing of Kaydence is absolutely adorable!! I LOVE it! Sorry I just haven't been on very much. I have been trying to do things with the horses, outside, dogs, cleaning house and my daughter to keep my mind busy and just sitting on the computer gives me time to think, lol. It has been rough but I am getting through it and we are trying for another one as we speak.  Thanks again for the drawing, OH and I am sorry to hear about your grand-mother.


----------



## midwestgirl89

AphaMomma-it seems like you're trying to overcome and cope with what happened and I'm so glad. You'll be back on your feet in no time =) And thank you for the words about my grandma. She lived a long life (98) and really didn't suffer too much at the end. And she won't be forgotten. She's a local legend in my hometown =) Babe Schubert will live on in everyone's memories. 
So-I was trying to draw Gerard Butler for my sister tonight, he's one of her favorites. WELL...it didn't turn out like him at all. It kind of looks like Dermott Mulroney but then not at the same time. So it's a charcoal drawing of...no one in particular =)


----------



## toadflax

I don't know the guy in any event but this is awesome and very powerful--nice use of the charcoal!!


----------



## midwestgirl89

Thanks toadflax-its one of those drawings though that looks better in person. The scanner doesn't portray it the best.


----------



## luvmyperch

Wow!!!! You're drawings are fantastic!!!!


----------



## midwestgirl89

Here's an update of what I've been up to:

And I found some old ones I did quite a while ago, might as well upload them =)


----------



## wordstoasong

Me please, when you have the chance too!
click


----------



## midwestgirl89

Tada! This is what I've been up to lately....taken me forever!


----------



## fuzzyfeet

Can you do me Wally? Pretty please? If you can't that's ok too.


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya

Hey! you an amazing artist! i only wish i could draw half as good as you here is my account on flickr you can pick some, or one if you like im sure your quite busy but if you could it'd be greatly appriciated ) Flickr: JustLeaveIt2Mya's Photostream


----------



## fuzzyfeet

oh, and your an exellant drawer by the way!


----------



## flirt

hummm i i dont know if you will have time but if you do would you be able to do t.c for me??? 
and you are a great drawer!


----------



## midwestgirl89

I've been sick these past few days and normally I can draw some decent stuff when I'm under the weather. I've been working on portraits again,and have gotten frustrated. I'm planning on going back to the beginning to relearn proportions and such. So I pretty much gave up on drawing this week. But I was sittin' with my family and had the sketchbook there...and it didn't turn out half bad. I've GOT to get a better camera though. It'd look much better if I took it in the daylight, but i never seem to think of that during the day  
And it made me think of all the wonderful pictures I've got on here to draw. So I'll be getting back to those! Don't expect anything too quickly though. Drawing these days has been hit and miss, when I get the time. But I'll try!


----------



## toadflax

Beautiful, what a lot of power and energy--and
Merry Christmas!!


----------



## ladybugsgirl

My Lil' Ladybug Photo Gallery - Photo 8 of 13 by Amber - MySpace Photos this is my ladybug and I would love to have a picture of her.


----------



## Pro

If you get time it would be really nice if you could draw this picture.


----------

